# having a hard time



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I have been pretty much IBS free for a long time untill Saturday. It hit so hard out of the blue that it's really got me depressed. I can't think of anything I did different, no knew foods and nothing major going on in my life right now. I know I'm a little stressed about giving all those kittens away next week that's going to be hard







but surely not enough cause this. each day has been a little better but it's still not gone. I'm afraid if it keeps up much longer I will be back to square one. I want my life back! I'm trying to listen to some tapes and relax but my mind just keeps racing and I can't stop it. If anyone has any suggestions please please send them my way. Thanks for listening.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sos, the kitten thing might really have some impact. All kinds of thing can be the triggers and you have felt good for so long this can through you for a loop. You won't go back though and this will pass, just a set back after a long time of doing well. Nothing is a complete cure for this its all management.Those racing thoughts are tied into the body and chemicals that cause the symptoms.below is some stress info to go over.Also, sometimes we can get a bug in the gut or the bateria goes out of balance or hormones at differt times of the year effect a person. The best thing is stay positive, I told BQ this many times, positive breds positive and negative breed negative.Also once it acts up it can be harder to get it back and balance, then it is to prevent it.I have had three, mmaybe four setbacks in three years know, one from food poisoning, I personally just blow it off and move forward and do my self HT everyday. You will get back to a balance you will see. Be nice to your gut with foods, stress, sleep ect and you will be fine. Also if it continues and is not better in a couple days let me know again.When I put my dog to sleep recently I had nausea from my emotions and some gut turning, but no flare ups, but I was also activel aware of it and countering it with staying balance as much as I could. Hope this helps I think its good your listening back again and this will reinforce well being for you.As IBSers we still can have fear of going back, or even a minor problem that normal people would blow off we are more aware and in tune with. This is in part all the years of IBS the brain still holds on to.if your symptoms have changed and if there are any red flags so to speak it maybe good to talk to the doctor about it.Sorry to hear this just let me know and will get you back on track. try to calm those thoughts and remind yourself you will be okay. Okay?


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Thanks eric. Sometimes it helps just to have someone remind you things do get better. I'll just keep plugging away and hopefully soon feel better. My symptoms haven't changed, same old painful cramps and urgency. Maybe when all this kitten stuff is over I'll feel better. Three have to go by Monday so I can get the mom in to get fixed then two weeks later the other litter goes and that mom goes in. I forgot how easy it is to get attached to the little buggers. Anyway thanks again


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi sickofsick:I'm sorry to hear of your setback. I think the kitty thing would do it to me, also. When we found a lump on my kitty (which we later found out was just a sweat gland and ok), I had D for a day from being so upset. But, as Eric said, things will clear up for you again.I don't have anything else to add, except hang in there, and keep on posting.







JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((Sos))) Sorry you are feeling punky. Only thing I could add to the above is, there is a wicked Gastro virus going around up here. It is hitting some (like me and lil one) intensely but quick, others, I found out today, are struggling for near a week with it. So could be just a virus too.Hope you feel better soon.







BQ


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Jean and BQ thanks for the encouragement, I'm a bit better today, so far anyway. I have to start thinking positive again instead of worrying about it first thing in the morning like the old days.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How's it going SOS? Making some progress?


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hope you are feeling better Sickofsick. Try and think positive and think how far you have come, I know personally how hard that can be sometimes. One thing I try and remember is that people without IBS also have bad stomach days sometimes.Hang in there!Linda


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

eric, Linda thanks for asking. I have been somewhat better the last few days but not completely normal. A few bouts of cramping but not as intense. Today so far so good. I am a little nervous though. We are going to the cottage for the weekend and there will be seven people with one bathroom. Last time we went I didn't even think about it, I had progressed that far. I just want to get back to that.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi sos:I just wanted to say have fun over the weekend! I know it's hectic only having one bathroom, but at least you're getting a break from the daily grind.







My life is so ho-hum I don't have anywhere to go.







JeanG


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Thanks Jean, I'm all packed and ready to go! My guts are in a bit of a knot though, someone just took home a kitty and it just had to be my favorite. Sometimes I wish I could be a cold animal hater, it sure would make my life easier. Anyway I'm off to hopefully a fun filled weekend with good friends. Thanks again


----------

